# My Easter Eggers



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They are right at 15 weeks old.There is other birds in the pics,they were hard to get by themselves.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That poof around their cheeks make them so appealing looking. Good looking flock.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks, hopefully i'll get some decent colored eggs.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

At 17 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All grown up.

I keep forgetting to mention that pic with the one peeking out of the pop door. You get the impression it didn't really want to have its pic taken.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1st egg.Right at 18 weeks,from the hen in the very first pic.45 grams light green.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so jealous. I'm still waiting on my first egg. A couple of my Easter eggers look just like yours. I keep waiting for them to do the "squat"


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> I'm so jealous. I'm still waiting on my first egg. A couple of my Easter eggers look just like yours. I keep waiting for them to do the "squat"


how old are they?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

About 16-17 weeks


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I also have silver wyandottes so when I was going through ur pics my daughter was like omg those look like our chickens


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

At 19 weeks 2/4 are laying.


----------



## MurphysLaw (Jun 25, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> At 19 weeks 2/4 are laying.


beautiful my mother had EE's years ago and their eggs were never that blue


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

These are green almost turquoise, they're hard to get a good pic of.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

nice lookin girls you got there. I have to say, I am quite envious. I have 4 EEs on order. cant get here soon enough. I sit on my back porch every evening for hours with my brooder all ready to go- food, water, wood chips...turn the heat lamp on and off...on and off...on and off...waiting for them to arrive. slightly joking...but seriously. on and off...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> nice lookin girls you got there. I have to say, I am quite envious. I have 4 EEs on order. cant get here soon enough. I sit on my back porch every evening for hours with my brooder all ready to go- food, water, wood chips...turn the heat lamp on and off...on and off...on and off...waiting for them to arrive. slightly joking...but seriously. on and off...


Why is is I don't believe you're joking, even a little bit? Even after all these years the idea of having chicks around is still pretty mind blowing.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

None of my EEs have combs like that yet. Your eggs r so beautiful. Two of my chickens r finally doing the squat but none of my EEs


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Two of my chickens r finally doing the squat but none of my EEs


Ha! I like that..."doing the squat"
I usually do that twice a ...well nevermind


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol ️


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

The wait for the first egg is sooo long. I caught one of my girls trying to make a nest where I store my goat hay. But then I got excited she might lay and tried to investigate and she ran lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's like waiting for horses to foal. I had been gone all day, the hubs and I get home, stop to check on the girls and I go "oh no!" She's got a baby coming. Don't ask me what told me that but a rush was on to clean the stall, get her up and then . . . nothing. She held off for a week but the one that should have had hers second dropped her foal the next morning.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol that's too funny


----------

